# private medical colleges of lahore



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

suggestions and aggregate discussion


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

There are lots of private medical colleges in Lahore. I'll name a few.


-F.M.H. College of Medicine and Dentistry

-Lahore Medical and Dental College

-C.M.H. Lahore Medical College and Institute of Dentistry

-Sharif Medical & Dental College

-Central Park Medical College

-Shalamar Medical & Dental College

-Rashid Latif Medical College

-Rahber Medical and Dental College (This one is pretty new.)


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline which one is the best amongest the privates in Lahore? What do you think? I'm getting different answers from everywhere So is It CMH, Shalamar, or which one?


----------



## HAHAHA (Aug 11, 2015)

CMH is at the top most what i hv heard mostly.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Feline which one is the best amongest the privates in Lahore? What do you think? I'm getting different answers from everywhere So is It CMH, Shalamar, or which one?


From reading around here, and from listening to people's opinions, I've decided that CMH is the best. Followed by Shalamar and FMH. Central Park takes third place. 

Which university do you think takes first place?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Which university do you think takes first place?[/QUOTE]
CMH :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> From reading around here, and from listening to people's opinions, I've decided that CMH is the best. Followed by Shalamar and FMH. Central Park takes third place.
> 
> Which university do you think takes first place?


From what i have read here and from other sources on web, I too think that CMH is the best in Lahore. But recently, I was talking to a few students of CMH and they were like waiting desperately to get out of it and did not like it at all. :? But I still think that CMH is a good college, maybe the best in Lahore.


----------



## haya malik (Aug 16, 2015)

i got 607/1100 marks in intermediate due due mothers death n family issues i want to study in medical college its my dream  please help me  i want to built my future


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

u may repeat only those subjects in which u couldn't do gud!


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

haya malik said:


> i got 607/1100 marks in intermediate due due mothers death n family issues i want to study in medical college its my dream  please help me  i want to built my future


May Allah bless your mom with the highest ranks in Jannat. 
In order to get into medical colleges, you would have to achieve atleast 60% in FSC. So you would have to improve your score in FSc. Do as Dr. Curious said, or if you are willing you may give improvement in all of your papers of second year as well. And then work really hard in Entry Test as well, insha Allah you'll do it. There are many other good options besides MBBS and BDS as well like Pharm D etc.


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

improve your fsc marks


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd say Shalamar. Better clinicals, better faculty and certainly a lot of potential to grow as well, especially internationally. Looking at the pace at which Shalamar took the top spot, it is almost 10+ years younger than FMH and LMDC. And 5+ years younger than CMH and Shifa. The Board of Trustees and Governors of SMDC have very high ambitions.

You may call me biased.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dr. Curious i have 68% marks in fsc and want to get into any private medical college of lahore. i know my aggregate would be very poor but i dont have any financial problem ( giving donations etc) so please resolve my this problem by giving some piece of advice and discuss some donation scenes in rashid latif, lmdc, Central Parks, akhtar saeed etc.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

DR.CURIOUS said:


> u may repeat only those subjects in which u couldn't do gud!


Dr. Curious i have 68% marks in fsc and want to get into any private medical college of lahore. i know my aggregate would be very poor but i dont have any financial problem ( giving donations etc) so please resolve my this problem by giving some piece of advice and discuss some donation scenes in rashid latif, lmdc, Central Parks, akhtar saeed etc.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> From what i have read here and from other sources on web, I too think that CMH is the best in Lahore. But recently, I was talking to a few students of CMH and they were like waiting desperately to get out of it and did not like it at all. :? But I still think that CMH is a good college, maybe the best in Lahore.


Gosh. That's weird. If they were desperate to get out of _CMH_, I wonder where they planned to go next! Did they give any reasons for not liking it?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> Gosh. That's weird. If they were desperate to get out of _CMH_, I wonder where they planned to go next! Did they give any reasons for not liking it?


Nah, they never replied since then, :speechless: one could have thought that they were some random people playing around with juniors etc. and not giving factual info, but that's not what it is. I was going through the pages of CMH on fb, and there were actually others besides the one's I contacted saying so about CMH.
So don't know what the truth is, but it could be that they were the sort of people who are never satisfied with their college and all, because I have heard good reviews about CMH as well, but don't know, it's getting really confusing...:?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

maha321 said:


> Dr. Curious i have 68% marks in fsc and want to get into any private medical college of lahore. i know my aggregate would be very poor but i dont have any financial problem ( giving donations etc) so please resolve my this problem by giving some piece of advice and discuss some donation scenes in rashid latif, lmdc, Central Parks, akhtar saeed etc.


I think you can get admission in rehber medical college Lahore and Rai medical college one of my friend has also low aggregate of the 70% and he got admission in rehber


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> maha321 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Curious i have 68% marks in fsc and want to get into any private medical college of lahore. i know my aggregate would be very poor but i dont have any financial problem ( giving donations etc) so please resolve my this problem by giving some piece of advice and discuss some donation scenes in rashid latif, lmdc, Central Parks, akhtar saeed etc.
> ...


he got admission last year or this year? 
but i want to get into rashid latif so do i have any chances?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

last year


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> but don't know, it's getting really confusing...:?


No doubt about it.


----------

